# Babies, then and now



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a thread to share those horses that you've known since they were little gangly (and sometimes fugly :wink babies.

Please, share their breed and age if you can as well.

I've only had the chore of really raising 2.

Rafe, a Belgian x QH born in July of 2009. Took in his momma for free and she was preggers at the time by a really nice QH stud.

Then: the day he was born









And now: 4 years old and going well under saddle, stands 16.2 and weighs about 1500



And Taz, a Percheron x Paint born sometime in June of 2010. He actually belonged to a neighbor until he was weaned, but they never did anything with him and were happy to let me go out there and do whatever.

Then: Ugly little baby with some seriously jacked up legs (sorry for the really crappy cell phone pic)









And now: A little over 3 years old. He's really grown into himself nicely. Standing 15.2 for the moment. He's not been started under saddle yet as he's not quite broad enough for my saddle yet.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I absolutely refuse to believe that Taz is anything but a gangly yearling. I already told you that, but still. Rafe has matured into one handsome fellow though and I'm glad he has been so great for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mana. Born August 27th in 2009. So he will be four in a couple of weeks! He is a high percentage Arabian cross gelding. 

Bought his dam and he came as a special extra that wasn't exactly planned.

He's turned into quite the good guy, despite me, rather than because of me, I sometimes think. I certainly had no business raising a foal at the time, but we have come through it in one piece and are doing great. 










Don't mind my stirrups up two holes too high. Borrowed my saddle out and didn't adjust it back. haha.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Whoo! Mana's grown up to look gorgeous!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Zoe. 2010 Canadian Sport Horse reg'd filly. Oldenburg on top, Dutch on the bottom.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Flirt is an October 2010 model Clydie x Holsteiner

With his dam as a little one (on the far right)



When I brought him home at 14 months old



And this year as rising 3 year old (the show photo is April and the blanket one is just a few days ago)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I forgot how gangly Flirt was when you got him! All head and feathers LOL. He's so gorgeous!

Allie, I'm falling in love with Zoe. She's stunning.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ooooh here comes Charlie


I know for sure his mama was QH/Appy (because I owned her haha) but I got them when Charlie was a few days old and sold her when I weaned him. and I was told his Fabio was a big pally paint...but I was never actually able to find out

Charles Xavier aka jughead aka pigpen at 6 weeks (his birthday isreally easy to remember. Hes my little devil child. born on June 6 2006 buahahahaha)


























and now at just over 7 years. he tops out at 16.3hh and 1300-1400ish lbs. hes definitely been my dirty diamond horse lol


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Aw, I forgot how gangly Flirt was when you got him! All head and feathers LOL. He's so gorgeous!


Tell me about it! When I was taking photos of him the other day I couldn't believe how grown up he looks these days! He stands about 16.2 already and weighs over 600kg.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

HowClever said:


> http://s151.photobucket.com/user/AngelaADDict/media/IMG_3704.jpg.html
> http://s151.photobucket.com/user/AngelaADDict/media/IMG_4063.jpg.html


 
sorry but the babeh in the middle is like the perfect awkward photobomber 

"oh mom...what IS that under here?!" hahaha sorry sorry. didn't mean to sidetrack the thread.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he's the same size as Rafe, just not quite as heavy.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha yeah he is HUGE. I would never have expected it. his dam is just a little 14.1hh although very thick boned mare. his sire must have been a monster.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Allie, I'm falling in love with Zoe. She's stunning.


Thank you! I'm very happy with her. She's such an amazing little mare, such an awesome mind on her.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So not much time has lapsed between "then" and "now" but I can't resist sharing pictures of my Heenie Weenie  

First picture is 1 day old. The second is two weeks. The third is 6 months and the last two are current give or take a month  He'll be 16 months on the 23rd!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

He's not full grown yet, but i couldn't resist, my rotten "kid", Storm Chaser! Enjoy!! 
Storm at 8 hours old
View attachment 257458


Storm at 6 months
View attachment 257466


At 18 months!!
View attachment 257474


And now at 2 years and 5 months practicing trailer loading LOL i know it's not a very good shot. :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok here are the pics!! oops


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

This is my favorite new thread!! Thanks everyone for sharing your pictures, it is great to see how they have grown up! 

Keep the pictures coming!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)

Oou, heres Mertlee. Pics as a 11 month old; 


















And him now, being 7.









Hes greying out nicely.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

mine?^^ please.. I will take great care of him


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm 1996 Arabian mare

Weanling:



11 years



At 17


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Badger 2010 AQHA gelding

Weanling:












2 years old











3 year old


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I think this was when Odie was 2 or 3..









This was a few weeks ago at age 22









And 2 months ago. This was DD's first horse show ever, and she had only been able to practice a handful of times because of my ankle.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Gunnie 2009 AQHA gelding

Yearling










3 year old












4 year old


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)

Texasgal; you have a lot of lovely horses  if you ever need someone to take them off your hands, im here :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww .. thanks Mertle. I'm 50 and been through a few horses, but I told my husband the other night when we were doing our evening ride that we really really are blessed with beautiful, well-bred horses.

I am truly blessed!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

My baby girl as a weanling:



And now at 2:


[URL=http://s676.photobucket.com/user/Nekhebet/media/20130705_144252.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s676.photobucket.com/user/Nekhebet/media/20130705_144254.jpg.html]


I'll get better pictures later without my kid's head in the way lol


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

This is pickles, Registered Docs Sonata Dream, appaloosa. she picked me out and gave me no choice as far as buying her. I don't think I could sell her right now, she's becoming pretty special. I got her at 10 months, the second pic is 2 years, the picture of her drinking she is 3(this june). I'll take some current ones this weekend. I think she really was an ugly duckling, turning into a 'swan'. She is roaming out, and looks kind of mouldy this year.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love seeing them grow up! 

I'll add a few, some oldies but goodies & some current residents. Might have to make 2 posts...

First up, "Tippy" a crop out filly born here when I was a kid. As a youngster and then as a 2 yo when she was sold. 





















My mom & her heart horse, Libby. As a foal and then several years later. She was a lifer and the horse I got to learn on when I was little. The crop out filly above was one of her foals. 














And Woodstock, my favorite pita.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

And a couple more. I'll have to dig through pics, I have a few other lifers that I'm sure there are foal pics of somewhere. 

Merit, 2011 model. 
As a little guy















Yearling fuglies















This year at 2


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

demonwolfmoon said:


> And now at 2:


Wow, other than the difference in white markings and being not quite so bulky yet, she could pass for Rafe!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm totally photo bombing your thread Jen. Last one, promise!

Merit's sassy pants full sister, Honor, 2012 model. 

This little lady was an alpha mare the second she hit the ground. 







At 2 wks old














At 2 months old







And currently in full on yearling fuglies







Yep, she's still a little witch. She's boss of her herd, has been since she was about 2 weeks old. It's amusing to watch her push around my 16.3 Hano mare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not photobombing my thread, Mandy! Love drooling over all the pictures of your darlings (I'm still in complete awe of little miss Tippy).

I guess I should go ahead and share a few pics of my other little fugly darling...even though I never saw her until she was a few months old.

This is Talyn, she's a 2012 (I _think_ somewhere around March or April) grade pinto. She was completely feral when I brought her home.

First pictures of her, guesstimated maybe 5 months old at the time.









Her and her momma (daddy in the background, you can certainly see where she got her color)









Then, when I brought her home in February of this year. Somewhere around 10-11 months then and wild as a ring-tailed ****


















And now, sweet and spoiled as she can possibly be at around 16 months. Turned out in the big pasture now and she's the first one to come walking up to me for scratches LOL. She'll never be "pretty", but she's going to make a really nice riding horse, I think.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

she'll never be "pretty"..?!?!?!?!?! shes beautiful!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My babies... human and horse!


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)

Smrobs; oh dont doubt yourself :wink: Talyns only in her fugly stage, but she might pull the ugly duckling on you and grow up into quite some horse


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Not photobombing my thread, Mandy! Love drooling over all the pictures of your darlings (I'm still in complete awe of little miss Tippy).
> 
> I guess I should go ahead and share a few pics of my other little fugly darling...


I was in love with Tippy. I begged and begged for her to be kept to be mine eventually (I was little, 6ish maybe). Still could smack my gpa for selling her. Then she couldn't be registered AQHA so he wasn't about to keep her. I'd have a whole pasture full that looked like her if I could! 

Talyn might surprise you. I've seen some pretty wonky looking youngsters do the ugly duckling thing over the years and vice versa. I'm anxious to see what she looks like this time next year.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, well, I hope she surprises me. Her mom was actually a nice looking horse for what she was (several generations inbred). Her only real fault was a long back.

Her daddy though? Hmmmm, not so much


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sour was a pretty darned ugly little thing at first, and she had a disposition to match. She was 7 months old or so in this picture. I cant find the one picture I have of her when she was born... go figure. 









her feet were a wreck because she lunged at, bit, and kicked anyone who dared to get near to her.









VERY unfortunate looking at about 16 months old O_O








almost 2









2.5 years old and butt high but not quite as ugly









3 year old puff ball being bitted for the first time.









Being harnessed for the first time.


















But then suddenly at 4 years old a little swan started to emerge! Thank goodness.


















excuse how I look in the picture... lol









Now here she is at 5. She has her faults but I'd say she turned out pretty good considering how she looked at first, and she's a stellar little cart horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love how her ears are just sort of flopping out to the sides in that picture of her on the cart LOL. Darn sure looks relaxed there.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

smrobs said:


> LOL, well, I hope she surprises me. Her mom was actually a nice looking horse for what she was (several generations inbred). Her only real fault was a long back.
> 
> Her daddy though? Hmmmm, not so much


Daddy wouldn't look half bad if he wasn't pot bellied and somewhat ewe necked...looks kinda like he's a jughead too. At least he throws color right? :wink:

Otherwise Taylen is lovely!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

smrobs said:


> LOL, well, I hope she surprises me. Her mom was actually a nice looking horse for what she was (several generations inbred). Her only real fault was a long back.
> 
> Her daddy though? Hmmmm, not so much


That 'splains it ....:lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, she's almost too relaxed under cart sometimes! I swear every now and then if I don't keep her paying attention, she starts dozing and walking at the same time xD I couldn't have asked for an easier horse as the first that I broke to cart though.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is now my new favorite thread  

No pictures for me to share though, unfortunately..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well it hasn't been that long and seeing as I don't have any photos of Freya's fugly stages on this computer, I'll go with Panacea 

1 day old

















6 days old

















3 Weeks









5 weeks

















4 months









6 months - bubble butt

















And last month with my best mate

















She's getting weaned the week after next 
That will do for spam today


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Warrior as a foal








































Warrior now as a 2yr old


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

here is an updated photo of pickles, getting used to a saddle and bridle in preparation for her under saddle training.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

The 2 I've helped raise -
Mona's daughter, Lilly(my sister's horse)-at 1 month







She'll be 6 this year 













Havok (my sister and I both claim him) at 1 hour -







Fuglies-He'll be 3 in Feb.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Luv seeing everybody's horses grow up.


----------



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Pickles is a beau!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't resist posting this pic of Me and Stormy!!! He is 2 1/2 years old!!! 







Mind you this is after my husband's dad's second wedding, and it happened to be on our farm, and yes i was in it LOL


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Baby pics!!

Everyones look so good!! 

Stryder (2012) 










and Now









Sammy (2010)











Now


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Abraxas on day one. My working student gave him his first hugs, because mom had a hard time giving birth. He was a BIG boy.



A little later



His dad was the stallion in my avatar. So, of course, he turned color.......
First time with weight on him



Getting scratched on his favorite spot



I sold him to a student who moved to Virginia, so have no other photos of him.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "mine" First is Cheyenne as a baby, second Cheyenne now at 5, third is Tequila as a baby, and fourth Tequila now at 26 months.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Love this thread! keep the pictures coming!


----------



## marriere (Dec 5, 2012)

OMG I could look at this thread all day long! I started 'liking' pictures until I realized I was liking EVERY picture! So I've just decided to say I LOVE ALL THE PICTURES! <3


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

From 10 days to 15 months.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Had to throw Rodeo in here of course!

Rodeo was born April 11th 2010.
Here he is as 3 weeks.

First day home with me.

Maybe a year old?

First time with anyone on him at 2yrs old.

And now at 3yrs 4mo



I have thousands of other photos, but really dont want to take over the thread!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rodeo has grown up so beautifully!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, I don't realize rodeo was already 3!! He's looking great!

Every time I see more pictures of Storm I love her even more..


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Rodeo is so pretty I want him!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I love this thread... Babies are my favorites ;-;


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My babies- 

Lyric as a baby and as a 4 yr old.









Errowyn (who is now owned by a good friend of mine) As a yearling and as a 4 yr old.









Saffron as a baby and a 2 yr old.









Chase as a baby and as a 3 yr old. 









Legacy as a baby and yearling









Phoenix as a baby and yearling.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Squeee!!! PD, _love_ all your horses .


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, I didn't know Dice as a baby but his breeder was very kind and gave me baby pictures soon after I bought him.


Dice as a foal:










Weanling:









3yr old (the day I bought him) He still looked kinda "babyish":









4yrs old (Now):









He's wet in this picture



























And this is Dice from yesterday. He was in "The Fortress of DOOM!" As you can see he is highly concerned and extremely terrified. 










He'll be 5 in February. I can't get over it. When people ask how old he is I still say "Oh he _just_ turned 4 in February." But then I remember February was 7 months ago. Oops.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh, what a goofy-looking baby Taz was!!! Precious.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

This thread is awesome!! I didn't know Izzie as a baby, but her old owner gave me pictures! She was born April 21, 2010 and is a registered half Arab paint.

Before I got her:

































Day we brought her home as a yearling:









As a two year old:









Days before my riding accident, June of this year at three:









First big show Labor Day weekend

























Oops, sorry for the flood of pictures


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No oops there! We are a very picture-happy forum . IMHO, there's no such thing as too many pictures (as my computer hard drive would attest to) LOL.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I love seeing everyone's horses from foal to current. I miss the foal stage at times. lol

This is Sage, she's now 6...which I find unbelievable and kind of sad all in one. I haven't had much time to ride her this summer. I need to get back to riding. 

Weanling.


Yearling.


Two


Three.


Four.


Five.




Six (this spring)


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

As I have said before, this is one of my favorite threads! I love all of the pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Sage is gorgeous! Its so hard to believe she is already six! I never get tired of your photos of her!




HorsePoornBigSky said:


> I love seeing everyone's horses from foal to current. I miss the foal stage at times. lol
> 
> This is Sage, she's now 6...which I find unbelievable and kind of sad all in one. I haven't had much time to ride her this summer. I need to get back to riding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Look at all the little babies <3


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Goodness!! Sage has got the be the _thickest_ yearling I have seen! LOL...she has certainly been a stunner from day one! 

Gorgeous girl....I think I heard her say she wants to come to California _:lol:_

_Love to see the growth of all these little cuties_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow Sage is a beauty! She was quite the fugly two year old, then scrolling to the now photo's she has matured beautifully.

I'll pop some updated Billy photo's up shortly, he's a month off 3 and still looking super gangly and uncoordinated - classic young 'dumbblood'!!!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. She's always been a stout girl. lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sage was so adorable! I love her yearling picture! Wow has she changed!!!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I forgot how Fugly Rodeo was as a baby! LOL he has sure matured nicely! he is one of my favorites on this forum!

Sage as well! Absolutely drool worthy! Never get tired of pictures! i love this thread!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So, I'm adding another to Havok's pictures.
My sister got on him the other day for the 1st time. She just sat on him a while. I didn't realize he had gotten so big.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

PF -Sage is just gorgeous.


----------

